# I hit the ball too far...Any help here?



## jimp1173 (Mar 27, 2011)

What can I do to stop hitting the ball so far? I recently saw Jack Nicklaus say "it doesn't matter how far past the pin you hit it" Is that true, cause I continue to hit it past the pin...Please let me know how to control my distance.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You are joking right? The simple answer is proper "club selection" and learning to use less than a full swing on every shot. I wish I had your problem. :laugh:


jimp1173 said:


> What can I do to stop hitting the ball so far? I recently saw Jack Nicklaus say "it doesn't matter how far past the pin you hit it" Is that true, cause I continue to hit it past the pin...Please let me know how to control my distance.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm with Frogshair on this. Give an example of your club selection at a given distance.


----------

